# Going away and integrating a new rat



## Laurah (Sep 15, 2007)

I have two questions.

1. I am going away for two nights in two weeks. *Can I leave my rats alone without anyone checking in on them if I know they will have enough food and water? * I have three rats. Though one of them I've only had for a few days.

2. On another subject: My new rat had trouble the first night in the cage with my other two. The first two (Dixie and De De) I have had for about 5 weeks. De De was aggressive with our new rat, (Jewel) and Jewel ended up with a cut on the side of her face which is now scabbing over nicely with no signs of infection. but it was more than a small cut. De De and Dixie are in a 30" tall and 30" wide cage. I went out yesterday and purchased a smaller second cage only enough for one rat which I don't intend on keeping any of them in there by themselves but just as a place to go cool off if they need to. Not sure if this was the right thing to do. Yesterday I kept Jewel in the new cage for the day and over night so no one could scratch her cut again. I plan to keep her there over night for now and when I am not at home or not near them. Today I put Jewel back in the big cage to see how things would go and there has been peace all day. They have slept together peacefully all day today but I know the night may change things when De De gets up and paces like she did a couple of nights ago. *Why do they begin to pace like that? * So this is my question. *Does this peaceful day mean De De is calming down?* I have only had rats for 5 weeks so I need to understand more of their getting acquainted behavior and associated aggression. *Does the aggression come and go? Also, what do you normally put on their cuts to prevent infection?*


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

for your first question, your rats should be just fine if you leave them alone with all the neccesary supplies for a couple of days. =)
as for the second question, i have no idea. i'm sure someone else with more knowledge can help you!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

First of all, Im not an expert....but if it were me, personally? I wouldnt leave any animal (save for fish maybe) alone for a couple of days without human interaction. Especially a social animal (like a rat) who CRAVES, NEEDS AND THRIVES upon human interaction. Especially if they are new to you. Im thinking that this could cause anxiety in the rattie or something.

But again, Im no expert and I tend to be over the edge on things like this, so wait until you have a response from someone like Lilspaz, kimmiekins, forensic etc...Personally, when I have a 'what do I do about my rattie' question and post it, I lurk just waiting to get an answer from one of them LOL


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Laurah said:


> *Can I leave my rats alone without anyone checking in on them if I know they will have enough food and water? *


Yes, but if you can find someone to look in on them, please do, especially if you have to keep one by themself. 


> *Why do they begin to pace like that? * So this is my question. *Does this peaceful day mean De De is calming down?* I have only had rats for 5 weeks so I need to understand more of their getting acquainted behavior and associated aggression. *Does the aggression come and go? Also, what do you normally put on their cuts to prevent infection?*


What do you mean by 'pace'? Walking sideways, floofing up their fur?

How did you introduce the new rat? It sounds like you just put her in with the older rats? This could result in her being seen as the intruder into their domain. Through proper intros chances of aggression can be minimized.

Aggression can seem to come and go.

Perhaps use the single cage as a hospital until Jewel is healed up?

I usually put neosporin plus on their cuts.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You got the new rat only a couple days ago and she's already been introduced to the others? Have you researched proper quarantine? :/ It's for at least 3 weeks in a completely separate air spacw (ie. another house or apartment).


----------



## Laurah (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all of your help and answers! This really helped. I would like to know if anyone has a good resource online for researching more about rats. The girl at the pet store where I purchased my rats never even told me I have to take them to a different home for three weeks. She has 14 rats herself and did not give me proper advice it seems. 

Things are very peaceful today all day. They all seem comfortable together. The pacing I was talking about is this. De De would run around the cage in a very agitated way going back and forth at high speed then attacking the little one. She is not doing that any more.. 

Here's another question. Since I have already introduced Jewel to my other two rats should I separate her again without putting her back in the cage with the others for a certain amount of time? Will she be ok in a cage by herself in a room alone. We take the rats out often during the day since I homeschool my kids.

Thank you.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

It sounds like De De is fairly hormonal and territorial. If she seems fine now, I wouldn't worry about it. If she starts doing it again, you should maybe look into getting her spayed to try and calm her down.

Since you've already introduced the rats, and they seem to be getting along, I would leave them alone for now. If quarrels start, take Jewel (cute name!) out and house her in a different cage, then start slow intro's on neutral territory.

Word of advice - don't buy pets from pet stores, and *never* take advice from pet store employees. Most have absolutely no idea what they're talking about, and often will tell you anything to get you to purchase the animal(s) since it is, when it comes down to it, just a store. Always opt to rescue/adopt 

Some rattie sites I like are...
www.dapper.com.au
http://ratguide.com/care/
www.petinfopackets.com/rats/ratinfopacket.html


----------



## Laurah (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you so very much! I am very grateful for the great informaiton! Now I know better than to trust a pet store employee! For future how do I find out about adopting a rat rather than buying one at a pet store? I would never buy a dog from a pet store and I never even knew that you could adopt a rat. Now I know.

Thank you again.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I love reading stuff like this, because it is the forum at its best.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Laurah said:


> Thank you so very much! I am very grateful for the great informaiton! Now I know better than to trust a pet store employee! For future how do I find out about adopting a rat rather than buying one at a pet store? I would never buy a dog from a pet store and I never even knew that you could adopt a rat. Now I know.
> 
> Thank you again.


Try looking about for a breeder if you wish a pedigreed rat, else there are many needy rats out there in rescues or shelters.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I was just reading over this thread again and I realized something...I have no clue what floofing up their fur means. Im pretty sure Ive not seen it?? Maybe?

What is it and when should i look for it and what does it mean?


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey! Not all pet store employees are bs!! ::works in a pet store:: 

DFW: I think by "floofing" they mean puffing up and making their hair stand up on end


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

glindella said:


> DFW: I think by "floofing" they mean puffing up and making their hair stand up on end


Yeah... Kinda make themselves look like toilet brushes.... Bigger, more dangerous, etc.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have left my kids for up to 3 days. I make sure they have a ton of food and extra waterbottles. I also make guards for the waterbottles so they cannot chew through them out of boredom. 

If I am able I ask someone to go in and check on them 1/2 way through the weekend. If someone is ill, I do not go away. I have even missed Christmas with the family due to some oldies that weren't doing too well. :roll: 

Oh I call rats who poof up their fur, dunny brushes...hehe...Aussie slang


----------

